# Trolling for Musky Caesars Creek



## daytonangler (Apr 21, 2011)

I am planning on heading down to Caesar's Creek to do a little musky fishing. I was wondering if anyone had some insight on where to troll and what to use? I have some shallow/deep diving crank baits behind a steel leader will that catch them? Besides trolling near shore are certain areas better than others?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Just troll all around the lake next to the shore. If you can get back in the coves cause they are spawning right now. Use smaller baits such as no crank bait above 6" as musky metabolism is not ready for the larger baits. In the fall I will use cranks up to 13". I would also use 3/4 oz up to 1oz rattle traps right now. Get two other people to go with you and troll 6 rods and throw firetiger and chartreuse. Troll at 3-3.5 mph. You will be able to cover a bunch of water.


----------



## daytonangler (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Legend Killer ill give it a shot.......are the coves down by the dam better or can you pretty much catch them anywhere?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Muskie's are scattered right now. Your best chance is doing what your doing and trolling. Any of the coves are good, when you find shad jumping I would take a few more passes through that spot. The water will typically be the warmest there. Find the baitfish, find muskies.


----------



## billybob88 (Apr 24, 2009)

did anybody tell you that you cant get on the lake with a boat right now


----------

